# Longer road than we thought



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

After 2 years of me trying at home AI and now 3 attempts at IUI with me at clinic, we have thought long and hard at the possibility of me carrying me DW's egg.  My DW also tried IUI 1 attempt and had an ectopic preg.  We have both been through quite though times and have waited long enough, so we think we should try this option.
Between me and my DW I am the one who really has the maternal 'urge' to carry, and I am very worried incase my DW would have another ectopic and she may have complications with a preg, because of her small frame.

I have a very low AMH, 2.4, so we believe my egg quality may be low, so perhaps this is why I have not yet conceived.  

We have both talked about this with our Dr and she seemed confident that this would work for us.

Has anyone been doneelse had to make such a decision?  I would love to know anyone else's story.
Muchlove x


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Kd. 

My partner and I had a go at AI, then moved onto DIUI at 2 different clinics and then moved onto IVF. 

We have both had tx. I never get preg and my wife has got preg a few times and had very early mc. 

Were at the point where we pause before making the next  step. 

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. 

I normally in chat if any where. 

Bridge x


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, I'm sorry you guys have had such a long and fruitless road so far, it's so hard isn't it?

We have done 3 cycles now with DW donating her eggs to me. Medically it would be unwise for her to carry a pregnancy but we did want to at least give it a shot at having a genetic child of DW.

We have now decided to walk away from this road and revert to my eggs again for many reasons, if you have any questions about the process i will help if I can. It is more stressful than just one of you going through it as you are both on drugs and having scans etc at the same time but I imagine if it works it must feel amazing. 

Good luck with your decisions and future Tx x


----------



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

OverDAbridge - i am sorry to hear about your journey also.  We both thought this would be really easy, and never thought we would go through what we have.  Have you made any decisions about what you're going to do next?  it is expensive isn't it. 

Tinki - Yes, my DW would have difficulties in carrying as she has problems with her back, so it would be best for me to carry.  What is the process like?  I am mean, for the person who is receiving the eggs.  What are the side effects of the meds. We have a set-up appointment soon where the nurse will talk us through the process, but I can't help wanting to know, so any advice would be greatfully received.


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok, I can talk you through our protocol, though not to say yours would be the same but here goes.

So firstly they would put you both on the pill so they can get your cycles in line. Once you have both been on it for (in our case) 14 days they do a baseline scan to make sure everything looks ok.
You then both come off the pill and have a bleed. You both start taking down regging drugs ( injection or nasal spray, I had injections but DW had spray as spray didn't work for me) to shut your systems down. We both found ourselves more tired than usual and had headaches but drinking loads of water helps with those. After a week we had another scan to check the down regging was working. DW then started stimming  ( daily injections to grow folicles, dosage varies depending on response) and after day 5 had scans every 3 days to check on progress and adjust dose as needed. This made her feel awful, tired and bloated as the body is growing many more eggs than in a standard cycle, again drinking water helps.
I ( the recipent) had to take progynova pills 3 times a day and continue with down regging injections. They're estrogen ( to thicken your lining for transfer) and I think there are a few different ones but all do the same thing. After 8 days I had a lining scan, our clinic want over 7mm and triple layer so this is checked. Each time mine was ok so then I just had to wait for DW to be ready for egg collection and carry on with the same drugs. I didn't find the drugs too bad, just extreme tiredness all the time.
Around egg collection you stop the down regging drug and I started taking progesterone support, I had pessarys and injections but there is also a cream I think, they all do the same job though.
This is the stuff I hate as it effectively makes my body feel pregnant, sore boobs, bloating, sickness feeling, insomnia, you name it I had it but it is important to take as it helps the little embies so much and Im also aware I'm a worst case scenario with this stuff.
Then it's just a case of embryo transfer ( bit like a smear) and continue on with meds until OTD and if positive until at least 12 weeks of pregnancy.
And if you get to the end of this you have done well, even better if it actually helps/ makes sense  I waffle I'm good at that.


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

tinki,

how do u remeber all that?

KD ; oh yes really rather expensive indeed. 

Bridge x


----------

